# GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

I spoke with Rich @ EIP (who is now an official banner advertiser) about getting a group buy going for the Innovate LM-1 wideband. Here are the specs along with a picture of what will be included:








LM-1: Digital Air/Fuel Ratio Meter
Tuning an engine for maximum power previously required long trial-and-error sessions on a dynamometer. With the LM-1, precise AFR measurement allows the user to correctly adjust many variables- including carburetor jetting, fuel injection, turbo fuel curves, etc.- without long and expensive dyno sessions. The meter’s digital signal processing technology provides data on exactly how rich or lean an engine is running at any load. The LM-1’s self-calibrating circuitry also compensates for changes in temperature, altitude, and sensor condition.
• The instrument can sample and store the air-fuel-ratio and the other sensor data internally in operation for later analysis on a personal computer. At a sampling rate of 12 samples/second the instrument can store up to 44 minutes worth of data in non-volatile memory. The data can be downloaded to a personal computer using a standard serial port and viewed/analyzed by the included software or any standard spreadsheet program:








• The standard LM-1 includes a Bosch wide-band oxygen sensor and cable, cigarette-lighter adapter, serial cable for PC connection, 9V battery, exhaust bung and plug, CD and manual. The LM-1 ships with a Bosch sensor, however, it can also function with other wide-band sensors, including Honda/NTK and VW sensors.
• Available accessories include auxiliary input cables, alligator-clip power cable, exhaust clamp, analog output cable, and Aux. input expander. Additional accessories include a dash-mountable display and AC adapter. 
The LM-1 sells for $349, including the oxygen sensor (Bosch LSU4.2), 10' sensor cable, 10' power cable, serial PC cable, and software.
For any other information about the LM-1, check out Innovates website at http://www.innovatemotorsports.com. Also, check out the support section which includes a FAQ, the LM-1 manual, along with other useful information.
Prices are $309 shipped with 5 orders and $305 shipped with 10 orders.
The group buy will end on January, 1 2004.
If you are interested in getting an LM-1, please contact *eiprich* with either an IM or email and he will add you to the list for group 2.
People in group 1 are:
- *I am Jack's VR6*
- *stickaz*
- *dester223*
- *PAGTI91*
- *g60vw*
- *GTI2lo*
- *TURBOPHIL*
- *twodubs*
- *peter k*
- *mknone*
- *radoboy*
(edit) We got more people interested that I originally thought. Below is a post from Rich from page 2 that explains how you can still get the deal from today until January 1st.

_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
We will honor the price for anyone who wants in on this deal but we will hold the next group until the end date of 1/1/04. Anyone who was not in the first group should submit their names to be added to the list and we will update the thread with a "Group-2" list. Send Email to ME directly as the author has already done his part so I will take responsibility for Group-2
The reason we are going to "end" the first group now is to get folks their units ASAP rather than making folks wait until after the 1st http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich



_Modified by I am Jack's VR6 at 10:22 AM 12-16-2003_


----------



## stickaz (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm in as soon as somebody explains to me how I hook up an inductive lead to say #1 plug wire and log the air/fuel vs rpm, or say simultaneously log the TPS value so I can look at all three.
thanks in advance.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (stickaz)*

Try sending Innovate an email at [email protected] They should be able to answer that for you.
Rich might be able to chime in as well.


_Modified by I am Jack's VR6 at 12:36 PM 12-9-2003_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (stickaz)*

Join the LM-1 board on yahoo. Lots of good info on this unit, latest firmware, updates etc.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (radoboy)*

One of these puppies showed up in the ATL and is working very well with the RPM pickup. Inductive pickup on coil wire worked the best/cleanest compared to the #1 plug wire.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (stickaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stickaz* »_I'm in as soon as somebody explains to me how I hook up an inductive lead to say #1 plug wire and log the air/fuel vs rpm, or say simultaneously log the TPS value so I can look at all three.
thanks in advance.

With the addition of the input block you can monitor multiple inputs and record and then play back. It is as easy as hitting the Red button when you want to log the runs (dyno, street, whenever). Press it again to stop the recording. If you have mulitple inputs, you can log them and download them instantly by opening the LM-1 datalog program on your PC (laptop or desktop). 
When we use ours on the dyno I can log each run and replay the data to compare to the dyno read out or compare to the datalog from a stand alone datalog file. With the analog output cable (provided with the LM-1) you can also use the inputs provided with many stand alone units and send the info real time to your monitor screen so you can read and record the widebands output along with your other info.
-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 9:06 PM 12-9-2003_


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (eiprich)*

are you able to hook it up on TEC III on the autotune feature? Also how easy is it to integrate.


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (GTI2lo)*

Great deal!!!
Was wondering if you guys didnt mind, I know there are a bunch of people looking for setups like this over on Honda-Tech.com. If you dont mind IM thinking about posting a link up there so that they can get in on the buy and you guys can meet your goal.


----------



## TruePinoy (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*

Can you get deals on accesories too? like the rpm cable?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_Great deal!!!
Was wondering if you guys didnt mind, I know there are a bunch of people looking for setups like this over on Honda-Tech.com. If you dont mind IM thinking about posting a link up there so that they can get in on the buy and you guys can meet your goal.

The more the merrier...the 10 units should happen pretty quick that way.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (TruePinoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TruePinoy* »_Can you get deals on accesories too? like the rpm cable?









Yes, we will be offering discounts on all items from Innovate while this GB is happening.
-Rich


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (eiprich)*

I like this product, I will most likely be getting one for the Corrado!!


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

so how long is it going to take to get them???
if its not a long time. i am down for sure!!


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_so how long is it going to take to get them???
if its not a long time. i am down for sure!!









We have been trying to keep them in stock but they are moving pretty fast. The max wait time has only been 5-7 days. It shouldn't be longer for the GB. 
-Rich


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (eiprich)*

ok, so if i send the cash you send it out. like you have them in stock???
its just that i am goin on vacation and i won't have anyone around. so i am trying to guage if can get it before i leave.


----------



## dester223 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

I'm in for one
[email protected]
Where are payments sent?


----------



## 4RCDVR (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

very interested, curious about other accessories and data-logging. any info would be appreciated


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (4RCDVR)*

http://plxdevices.com/onlinestore.htm
Check this out, about the same price, but it has a digital display


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

I am in. Let me know payment details when you get the final count, I am ready at anytime...merry christmas to me


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_http://plxdevices.com/onlinestore.htm
Check this out, about the same price, but it has a digital display

The LM-1 has a fully digital display, in fact the LCD read out offers far more information beyond a simple LED number. 
The other advantages include full on-board multi-channel data-logging, multiple input options, analog output, etc, etc, see here: http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/lm1.php 
or read the authors post and link. 
-Rich


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (4RCDVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RCDVR* »_very interested, curious about other accessories and data-logging. any info would be appreciated

You can find out more about the LM-1's accessories  here.


----------



## dester223 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (BubonicCorrado)*

hey sure didn't give too much info on those PLX devices.
Does the LM-1 have any other kind of display units? Maybe just with a digital readout instead of their whole datalogging setup?


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (dester223)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dester223* »_Does the LM-1 have any other kind of display units? Maybe just with a digital readout instead of their whole datalogging setup? 


I wanted the same thing (basically a small LCD display) but unfortunately, they don't make them. They do have a 52mm gauge for ~$60 that looks like this:


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

Jaycar electronics in Australia has a digital readout for standard O2 sensors, you can just use that. It's the one Techedge used (though they modified it to work with a 1-3V output). I'm 100% sure that it will work with the LM-1. 
http://www1.jaycar.com.au/prod...D=347
They no longer have a picture of the display, but it looks identical to the one from TechEdge. I built a TechEdge display for my DIY-WB and it still has the JayCar logo inside the plastic case, though the circuit is slight different.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Agtronic)*

Actually, I just found the same kit from a different company :
http://www.altronics.com.au/ca...K4347








And a pic of the TechEdge display on my DIY-WB :
















Only downfall is you have to built it yourself. If anyone needs help with that I can help.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Agtronic)*

Innovate will be coming out with a digital mini meter some time in Q1 2004. Here is the info off the site
" XD-1- Digital Display will provide a dash-mountable display for the LM-1, and include a record button to start or stop data logging sessions. This gauge is slated to be available in Q1'04, and is targeted to sell for approx. $179 (subject to final product release). "
It's a fair bit more expensive than the other units though.


----------



## xenocron (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_Yes, we will be offering discounts on all items from Innovate while this GB is happening.
-Rich

I already have the LM-1 but need the Inductive Cable and the input box. Those go for $20 and $99 on the site. What is your special price for the GB on these and where/how do I order ASAP? 
Thanks!


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (xenocron)*

I'm in for a unit, but I would like to know the ease of use with the TEC III units. Maybe Rich can answer this because he's working with them
Just want to make sure that it is going to be worth my while to get it. Want to use it to tune the car at dyno and use autotune to get the midrange "perfect". Also use at the track will be great to make an little changes because of the race gas going though the motor.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Jaycar electronics in Australia has a digital readout for standard O2 sensors, you can just use that. It's the one Techedge used (though they modified it to work with a 1-3V output). I'm 100% sure that it will work with the LM-1. 
http://www1.jaycar.com.au/prod...D=347
They no longer have a picture of the display, but it looks identical to the one from TechEdge. I built a TechEdge display for my DIY-WB and it still has the JayCar logo inside the plastic case, though the circuit is slight different.

That's great! One of my friends has a Techedge so I know how well that works. Thanks for the tip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by I am Jack's VR6 at 10:09 AM 12-10-2003_


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

I am definately in on this, Rich do we paypal you the money once you get the 10 guys?


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (TURBOPHIL)*

I will add you to the list.
IM me and we can discuss details on payment options.


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

only 4 dollars off with 5 more orders







what if we get 20+. i know other boards have interested people..


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (XDEep)*

Sorry, but the prices can't go any lower.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

$305 shipped is an excellent price. I paid $319 shipped for mine from EIP, thanks Rich!!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack's VR6* »_
That's great! One of my friends has a Techedge so I know how well that works. Thanks for the tip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just be sure to get one of the other ones, 'cause the TechEdge one works on a 1.5 to 3.5 volt input, while the original ones work with the 0-1 v circuit. If I understand correctly the LM-1 has an output that simulates a regular O2 sensor right? That's the one you would use.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (GTI2lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2lo* »_I'm in for a unit, but I would like to know the ease of use with the TEC III units. Maybe Rich can answer this because he's working with them
Just want to make sure that it is going to be worth my while to get it. Want to use it to tune the car at dyno and use autotune to get the midrange "perfect". Also use at the track will be great to make an little changes because of the race gas going though the motor.

Yes the unit can be integrated with a TEC3 using one of the 4 aux inputs or you could use it as an EGO (O2) input. As for auto tuning for a "perfect" midrange tune...I suggest using the datalog function of the LM-1 along with the RPM inductive clamp and then reviewing the information along with the dyno results and then tuning manually. Street tuning can also be done this way. That's what I do anyway.
-Rich


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (eiprich)*

Would it be possible to get one or two of these shipped to Europe?
I might be interested in one or two units.


----------



## drago354 (Jan 26, 2003)

Damn I bought mine the day before you started this. Anyway, anyone who is thinking about one... it's awesome! Got mine... very pretty


----------



## peter k (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (drago354)*

Wow that is a great price i want in








Is there a groupbuy price on the inductive pickup and the Aux rpm converter?


_Modified by peter k at 4:30 PM 12-11-2003_


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (peter k)*

im in. got the cash right now. who do i send it to??


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Yes the unit can be integrated with a TEC3 using one of the 4 aux inputs or you could use it as an EGO (O2) input. As for auto tuning for a "perfect" midrange tune...I suggest using the datalog function of the LM-1 along with the RPM inductive clamp and then reviewing the information along with the dyno results and then tuning manually. Street tuning can also be done this way. That's what I do anyway.
-Rich

same thing for the holley commander 950, if it can be made to work with it (autotune) then i'll get one fo' sho'


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

Does it work with DTA P8PRO also?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoFANATIC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFANATIC* »_Would it be possible to get one or two of these shipped to Europe?
I might be interested in one or two units.


Yes, certainly...IM or Email me your address and I will get you a shipping quote.
-Rich


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (peter k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peter k* »_Wow that is a great price i want in








Is there a groupbuy price on the inductive pickup and the Aux rpm converter?


We will offer the combination for $109 and we will ship for free along with the LM-1 purchase. 
-Rich


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_Does it work with DTA P8PRO also?

I'm interested in knowing this as well...


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*

Killa, it should work as long as you have the race software. I'm running a motec plm through mine without any trouble. Theres a new software release coming soon (January I think) that will alow you to display A/F ratio instead of just voltage along with more fields for for better closed loop running. The new software is standard and not the race upgrade. Holley is also coming out with there own WB unit for use with the c950. Holley will upgrade you old box with the new version for a fee...not sure how much though.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (BUNNYLOVE)*

As far as I know, Commander 950 doesn't have an autotune function. If it does, let me know because I am tuning manually now! There is a guy who is developing an autotune add on (he does not work for Holley, he is doing it in his spare time) but he didn't design it to work with the Race Software and it is still in beta mode. The final version may work with Race Software, maybe not. I can't even say how well it will work with the standard version.
As for the Wideband for Holley, they recommend the FJO unit. I didn't know they were developing their own WB. From what Doug Flynn at Holley is saying it looks like they will just recommend using FJO.

_Quote, originally posted by *BUNNYLOVE* »_Killa, it should work as long as you have the race software. I'm running a motec plm through mine without any trouble. Theres a new software release coming soon (January I think) that will alow you to display A/F ratio instead of just voltage along with more fields for for better closed loop running. The new software is standard and not the race upgrade. Holley is also coming out with there own WB unit for use with the c950. Holley will upgrade you old box with the new version for a fee...not sure how much though.


----------



## Trike (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mad Mel)*

as long as this units outputs a 0-5v (typical wideband output range), it should work with the p8pro


_Modified by Trike at 9:37 AM 12-12-2003_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (vfarren)*

vic, thought the new software would have autotune.


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: (vfarren)*

Yup your right. I read it wrong originally...it was a post from Doug F. I don't think the new software will have an autotune feature either, just more resolution (8x8) for closed loop.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_vic, thought the new software would have autotune.

What the new software has in addition to the increased resolution, is that the 02 modifier window will display the actual a/f ratio, not the voltage that the 02 is outputting. Right now, the display shows actual 02 voltage, eg. .75, .8 etc and you need to interpet that as an a/f ratio. New software will display 12.5:1, 13:1 etc. or something like that.
i am going to upgrade when it comes out. I think the upgrade for people with the Race software will be around $100 or so, probably more for people with the base model.
IMO the features vs. price of the Holley unit kicks a$$. I just hope it turns out to be as reliable and rugged as SDS.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

We have one slot left. Who else in in?


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

You have IM


----------



## mknone (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

one more what about ....how do i get the tack input to work with a 1.8t's coil on plug garbage ...oh yeah and i want in


----------



## mknone (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (mknone)*

well smart guys all day and no answer


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (mknone)*

I don't have a 1.8T, so I don't know.


----------



## mknone (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

grrrrr anybody


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (mknone)*

Well we already have over 10 people which was the magic number for the best deal so we will close this thing early and get units going ASAP. 
There are a few people on the list (see the First Post) that do not have email contact information. So to avoid any problems PLEASE everyone on the list send me an email with your complete name, numbers, address and I will contact you immediately to arrange payment and shipping. 
Innovate who make the LM-1 has the units for this GB in stock. Anyone who wishes to add the RPM inductive clamp option (so you can get rpm with O2 for reviewing datalogs) the combination of the clamp and the necessary aux. input cable is $109 (free shipping for this too). 
Email: [email protected] or call (410) 871-0406 and we can put you directly into our system. Remember do not email CC info as this is unsafe. If you are planning to pay by Check or MO please wait until we generate an invoice for you before sending payment. 
-Rich 



_Modified by eiprich at 9:47 PM 12-15-2003_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (mknone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mknone* »_one more what about ....how do i get the tack input to work with a 1.8t's coil on plug garbage ...oh yeah and i want in 

You can usually get it to work by putting it around the wire bunch on the first coil pack, some are picking most 00s have no problems or any with the hitachi coils, the later bremi ones seem to be much pickier.I have not tried my auxilary setup yet since my car has been apart for a few weeks I have been running the base LM1 for a few months though and its excellent. 
If you cant' get the inductive clamp to work off the wire bunch you can try the MSD dis-tach driver. Basically its a box that makes a useable tach signal for distributorless ignitions, summit seems to have the best price about 53 bucks. With this you just slice into the 12V wire to the coil pack and it converts that pulse into a signal you can use with aftermarket tachs, shiftlights etc. I got mine to use with a shift light and the required rpm inputs for an AVCR and SAFC, I have yet to wire it up. I am going to try and see if it will work with the LM1 wired right into the tach port instead of the inductive clampe, I keep forgetting to email innovate to ask if this is ok, it appears that is the nly port that can take a signal over 5 volts.


----------



## mknone (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

whoo hooo im number 10


----------



## Ikedu (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

will this group buy still be going until the stated January 1, 2004 date? If so I hope to be able to get in on this deal.
Thanks


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Ikedu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ikedu* »_will this group buy still be going until the stated January 1, 2004 date? If so I hope to be able to get in on this deal.
Thanks

We will honor the price for anyone who wants in on this deal but we will hold the next group until the end date of 1/1/04. Anyone who was not in the first group should submit their names to be added to the list and we will update the thread with a "Group-2" list. Send Email to ME directly as the author has already done his part so I will take responsibility for Group-2
The reason we are going to "end" the first group now is to get folks their units ASAP rather than making folks wait until after the 1st http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

WooHoo~!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Rich the new "Banner Advertiser"


----------



## Ikedu (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

Rich,
you have email
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60Dano (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Ikedu)*

Just noticed this group buy...I have heard many good things about this unit within he MR2 community so count me in on the Group2 list.
G60Dano/Daniel - [email protected]


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
I am going to try and see if it will work with the LM1 wired right into the tach port instead of the inductive clampe, I keep forgetting to email innovate to ask if this is ok, it appears that is the nly port that can take a signal over 5 volts.

I like that idea too as I have a little piggy-back box that provides rpms...would be nice to dump that in on the LM-1 graphs...


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (PAGTI91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_I like that idea too as I have a little piggy-back box that provides rpms...would be nice to dump that in on the LM-1 graphs...

The Aux. Input cable that the inductive clamp plugs into is designed for a direct tech input from like a tach driver or coil signal...You can hardwire it directly to the Aux. Input cable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (G60Dano)*

Group-2 is now being compiled...(we ended up taking 14 in the first group)...
I will post the list when we have a few more names (several already) and we will run this second group till 1/1/04. 
All that are interested should email me directly or call me (check my sig.).
-Rich


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
The Aux. Input cable that the inductive clamp plugs into is designed for a direct tech input from like a tach driver or coil signal...You can hardwire it directly to the Aux. Input cable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich

Very good, that is what I figured, it was sort of hard to figure out from the wording of the install directions. 
Going off that question it says it can't be used on a capacitive discharge system, nor can several of the MSD products. Any chance you would happen to know if the factory 1.8T coil packs are CD or not?? I've been trying to look it up but I can't seem to find any hints eitherway.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_Very good, that is what I figured, it was sort of hard to figure out from the wording of the install directions. 
Going off that question it says it can't be used on a capacitive discharge system, nor can several of the MSD products. Any chance you would happen to know if the factory 1.8T coil packs are CD or not?? I've been trying to look it up but I can't seem to find any hints eitherway.

The clamp will work with most ignitions and CD is no exception, it is the MSD Multi-spark that creates issues for any inductive pickup as it send out voltage in multiple pulses which create a lot of noise. 
However the inductive clamp which is offered with the Aux. Input (we sell as a kit for $109 to this GB) is very sensitive and will pickup on the coil driver wires that go to the 1.8t coil packs OR the injector driver wires going to the injectors so it is as easy as clipping it on and go. 
I don't think that the oem coil packs are CD. 
-Rich


----------



## RichJ (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

Count me in. I just sent you mail.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (RichJ)*

We already have quite a few people in Group-2, which ends on 1/1/04...
The in dash gauge is available for only $54.95 and the Aux. Cable / Inductive Clamp kit is only $109.00  Innovate Accessories 
Remember to send me an email directly with your name, address, phone #'s, and screen name.
-Rich


----------



## Vwsport.com (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

do you know if the sensor on this can handle lead? most of the racin fuel has some lead in it. like c16, and so on. I remember a friend saying something about these things not taking lead / it will kill the sensor. thanks for any feedback.
Dan


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Vwsport.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vwsport.com* »_do you know if the sensor on this can handle lead? most of the racin fuel has some lead in it. like c16, and so on. I remember a friend saying something about these things not taking lead / it will kill the sensor. thanks for any feedback.
Dan

Yes the Bosch 5-Wire O2 works even with fully leaded race fuel. The lead does shorten the life of the sensor but it works fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

Is the indash gauge the analog one? Also are you going to start to compile a group two listing?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Dubweiser 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubweiser 2.0* »_Is the indash gauge the analog one? Also are you going to start to compile a group two listing? 

Yes and Yes
-Rich
*GROUP-2:* 
*Butcher
g60vw
GTI2lo
G60Dano
FYGTBUG
16volt
johntorg
RichJ
Unit00
Seanathan
Anand20v
* 



_Modified by eiprich at 9:47 PM 12-22-2003_


----------



## RichJ (Dec 19, 2003)

I was wondering whether to get the Aux. Cable #2 so I can log RPMs, or whether to wait for the release of the "AuxBox" Aux.Cable #3 that is described on the IM site. If I later get the #3 cable, then I won't need the #2 cable -- correct? Any info. on when that better cable will be available?
Thanks.


----------



## mknone (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (RichJ)*

Dam you RichJ youve just given me one more thing to think about...so if anybopdy could answer Rich's question *I* would greatly appreciate it


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (RichJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichJ* »_I was wondering whether to get the Aux. Cable #2 so I can log RPMs, or whether to wait for the release of the "AuxBox" Aux.Cable #3 that is described on the IM site. If I later get the #3 cable, then I won't need the #2 cable -- correct? Any info. on when that better cable will be available?
Thanks.

You can plug the aux box #2 into the aux box #3 when it becomes available. 
I bought #2 when it was released since it was already a few monhs behind, I didnt' want to wait till the "delayed" release of #3 to get rpm inputs. I will definty be getting the #3 when it comes out becuase I want the ability to log my intake temps sensor whih I can;t do with #2.
So yes I would say its worth it to get #2, you can always sell it.....


----------



## RichJ (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Why would you plug the #2 cable into the #3? Would that add anything over plugging directly into #3? I'm not in a huge hurry to get up and running since it's the middle of winter, so if the #3 is going to come out within a month or two I'd rather wait. If it's going to be May/June, then I wouldn't want to wait. Since IM predicts Q1 '04, I figure that maybe they'd have an idea now since Q1 '04 starts in about 6 days.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (RichJ)*

Because #2 is for generic 0-5 volt inputs, #3 is for specific inputs, it has a built in map for boost, it can read a temp sensors resistance etc. 
#2 has 5 ports you can read 0-5 volt sensor with.
As for release they may have it out sooner, but they have been saying the dash mount will be ready for a long time and #2 was supposed to be done late september early october, yet they wrent' shipping till thanks giving.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

So...the innovate website didn't answer this for me: will it provide a 0-5V output?
If so I'm in (last minute)
[edit] Upon re-reading the thread, I can infer that it is in fact a 0-5v sensor so I'm in. Email sent!



_Modified by Haiku Master at 9:36 AM 12-24-2003_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*

I emailed Rich. I'm in for one.


----------



## 16VG60-BOOSTED (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Agtronic)*

I'm in.


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (16VG60-BOOSTED)*

bump, almost time.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

*GROUP-2:* 
*Butcher
g60vw
GTI2lo
G60Dano
FYGTBUG
16volt
johntorg
RichJ
Unit00
Seanathan
Anand20v
HaikuMaster
CorradoFanatic
* 
Please be sure to contact me if you feel that you should be on this list and are not. Remember to Email me your full Name, Address, Phone #'s, Vortex Screen Name and the exact parts you would like and then you will be added to the list. When the GB ends we will generate an invoice for each person and email you. 
-Rich


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Could you also please ad me too the list? Email sent


----------



## Vwsport.com (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

ahhh what the hell, I need to blow some cash on da car. maybe it will give me a reason to tune it








Im in. email sent
Dan


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

THIS GB ENDS @ 11:59PM Tonight 12/31/03. 
I will update the list and Generate Invoices for everyone in Group-2 on Friday 01/02/04. 
Current List:
*GROUP-2:* 
*Butcher
g60vw
GTI2lo
G60Dano
FYGTBUG
16volt
johntorg
RichJ
Unit00
Seanathan
Anand20v
HaikuMaster
CorradoFanatic
1.3LG60
* 
Please be sure to contact me if you feel that you should be on this list and are not. Remember to Email me your full Name, Address, Phone #'s, Vortex Screen Name and the exact parts you would like and then you will be added to the list. When the GB ends we will generate an invoice for each person and email you. 
-Rich







HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## 16VG60-BOOSTED (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

You have mail,,,add me to the list please!


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (16VG60-BOOSTED)*

THIS GB ENDS @ 11:59PM (EST) Tonight 12/31/03. 
I will update the list and Generate Invoices for everyone in Group-2 on Friday 01/02/04. 
Current List:
*GROUP-2:* 
*Butcher
g60vw
GTI2lo
G60Dano
FYGTBUG
16volt
johntorg
RichJ
Unit00
Seanathan
Anand20v
HaikuMaster
CorradoFanatic
1.3LG60
Vwsport.com
16VG60-BOOSTED
* 
Please be sure to contact me before midnight tonight! Remember to Email me your full Name, Address, Phone #'s, Vortex Screen Name and the exact parts you would like and then you will be added to the list. When the GB ends we will generate an invoice for each person and email you. 
-Rich







HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

great prices. You should offer the RPM PICKUP, it adds alot to the unit, if you're getting an LM-1 don't skimp on the add-on!! Maybe these kind folks can GB that package too!


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (mrkrad)*

the aux cable and inductive clamp are $109 in this deal. I got mine


----------



## Vwsport.com (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (mrkrad)*

with the stock unit can I pull the rpm off the coil? or do I have to buy the addon cable? Thanks
Dan


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Vwsport.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vwsport.com* »_with the stock unit can I pull the rpm off the coil? or do I have to buy the addon cable? Thanks
Dan

You must add the Aux Cable which has multiple additional inputs to be able to datalog additional channels of information. The inductive pickup (clamp) plugs into the Aux Cable to allow a non-hard wire RPM monitoring, just let me know (email) that you want to add this and we will ($109). 
-Rich


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

This should be the final list, I will be sending each member an email with an invoice, please call (410) 871-0406 or email me with any questions.
*GROUP-2:* 
*Butcher
g60vw
GTI2lo
G60Dano
FYGTBUG
16volt
johntorg
RichJ
Unit00
Seanathan
Anand20v
HaikuMaster
CorradoFanatic
1.3LG60
Vwsport.com
16VG60-BOOSTED
MKIII16v
* 
-Rich







HAPPY NEW YEAR!!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

Just wanted to say I got mine from the first GB list last night. Everything looks good







. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (radoboy)*

got mine Monday I believe...I am welding the o2 bung on tomorrow


----------



## Goonie (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (PAGTI91)*

Any chance for a group 3?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Goonie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goonie* »_Any chance for a group 3?









Just click here: LM-1 Deal! it is not a GB but still a very good price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

Does the 10% off, and free shipping apply to that also?


_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 11:39 PM 1-10-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_Does the 10% off, and free shipping apply to that also?


I am afraid not, the item is already a good bit below list.








-Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

i just installed mine yesterday and am lovin it... once this clutch gets broken in it's back to tuning


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Anand20v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (I am Jack's VR6)*

Got mine from the man in brown today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Like to thank eiprich and I am Jack's VR6 for doing this for us all. Maybe next spring we can do a GB for O2O Peloquin's







.

Garth


----------



## Vwsport.com (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (g60vw)*

bringing this back to life. has everyone gotten theirs? was anyone else missing the O2 sensor?
Dan


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Vwsport.com)*

Got mine a couple weeks ago - all complete!
My only complaint is that it was shipped with battery installed and the power was turned on - dead battery on arrival. And thats really nothing to complain about! I'm not that petty. Excellent deal and I am sure it will come to good use over and over. I should have bought the inductive pickup though so I can use it on friend's cars that don't have onboard datalogging. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (Vwsport.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vwsport.com* »_bringing this back to life. has everyone gotten theirs? was anyone else missing the O2 sensor?
Dan

Email sent...
This is definitly the first time we have seen this happen, the manufacturer sends us a pre-assembled kit and we verify that the unit is in the box and in good shape. Obviously we will also now be checking to ba sure all parts are included. We will get this resolved asap. 
-Rich


----------



## Unit00 (Jan 25, 2003)

got mine a couple weeks back. good sheeit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Got mine a couple weeks ago - all complete!
My only complaint is that it was shipped with battery installed and the power was turned on - dead battery on arrival. And thats really nothing to complain about! I'm not that petty. Excellent deal and I am sure it will come to good use over and over. I should have bought the inductive pickup though so I can use it on friend's cars that don't have onboard datalogging. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well the battery issue is a valid concern and unfortunately when we check the unit, the shipping staff is making sure the unit is in good condition, but generally we do not need to remove them from the package. I suppose if the light was out the battery was probably already dead, we will be check this in the future as well. 
I am certain Innovate will send out a replacement OR if you order the RPM kit then we can put a new battery in the package for you. It should not have happened so we would like to take care of it for you. 
-Rich


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: GB: Innovate LM-1 Wideband (eiprich)*

Don't worry about it Rich - I can take care of a 9v battery on my own. 
The fact that you offered is awesome. I give you a BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for that one. Thats the kind of service people tell other people about


----------



## tripz (Jan 12, 2004)

Rich - I see the LM1 is 329.95 on the site. Does the 10% Vortex discount apply to this price? If not, how much for a local buyer in VA?
Thnks,
Jim
[email protected]


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (tripz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tripz* »_Rich - I see the LM1 is 329.95 on the site. Does the 10% Vortex discount apply to this price? If not, how much for a local buyer in VA?
Thnks,
Jim
[email protected]

I am afraid not, that price is a special sale price and is very low. We are however offering free shipping to Vortex members. As for VA, we can ship it to you sales tax free.
Just call (410) 871-0406
-Rich


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: (eiprich)*

Got mine a couple of weeks ago...getting ready to use it next week.


----------



## Goonie (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: (16volt)*

Got mine a few weeks ago too. Love this thing. My only "complaint" is that if you want to permanently mount this device, you need to drill and pretty big hole through the firewall or body of the car to pass one of the end connectors through. Not really a problem but more of something to note.
Here's a thread over on Focaljet I did where I posted a few screen shots.
http://www.focaljet.com/ubbthr...art=1







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Got mine yesterday, had to wait a bit longer than the rest, as the exhaust clamp was out of stock, plus shipping to Norway and the customs over here take a while


----------

